# Small Black/White Shitzu



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

There is a small fully trained Black/White ShitZu In Windsor CA Looking for a new foreverr home. She is a femae not spayed yet. If You Know of Anyone In NO CA that can take her in please let me know.. I would love to rescue her for myself but hubby says NO MORE DOGS! Can You Help find her a new home?


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Well it's a pity that shih tzu isn't in Australia or she'd be coming home with me . I hope you find her a forever home . Sarah


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Are you allowed to post the contact information and if there is one, a link to the web site listing her? We could pass that along.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

She is beautiful and if she were in NJ I'd grab her up in a heartbeat. To me she doesn't look like a Shih Tzu, though. I know it's hard to tell from one photo, but her face looks Havanese. Regardless, she is adorable.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

LOL - that's my black and white shih tzu HENRY in the photo - in Australia the faces on our shih tzu's aren't so peke in fact I think Asia and Australia have the prettiest Shih Tzus in the world . Sarah








This is a Havanese , they have smaller eyes and a much longer nose .


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

My brother has three Shih's and while they are cute, I don't care for the pushed in face! I love the Aussie Shih's faces and your pups are gorgeous!!! I think you may be right....


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I don't have a picture of her. You may contact met here at [email protected]. She is with my niece up in Windsor currently. She can no longer keep her because everyone in the apartment complex now whats to have a puppy too. Colleen has a son Isiah 2 yrs old and the puppy is great with him. She is fully house broke trained by leash to walk along side of you. I'm sure someone somewhere here has room for her. I'd take her in a heartbeat if I had my husbands approval. You may reach my niece Colleen at 1-707-239-2572 or as I said I can be reached at [email protected]. I pray all of this is ok with Joe. I don't want to break any rul.es or be banned I'm just trying to help my neice out.

As suggested it may be best to PM me but only if you are sincere please. I have had about 3 PMs already but no follow thru.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I don't think you'll get banned for posting that information but you might want to have people PM you instead. Then only people genuinely interested would have your personal contact info.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

Can she fly her to NY?


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

> Can she fly her to NY?[/B]


I don't think so. You would need to arrange for the flight, and pay for it. but she would take her to the airport. Probably too cold at this time of year.


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=307419
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, NY is in the 50's lately-they won't fly them if it's below freezing or above 85. I have flown animals out of Laguardia Via Delta many times-they make it very easy!!

Good luck-I wish I could help, but I've been given a two dog limit to my marriage...lol


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Charlie Maltese just flew to NYC from North Carolina, in the cabin with his new Mom. She bought him a ticket. It's in freight that things become troublesome for living beings. Maybe someone has some of those air miles (forgive me, I don't fly so I don't know the lingo).

Years ago, so it may be different, my Giorgio Maltese flew in on Delta and his little carrier sat on one of the stewardesses seats and they brought him directlly to the special courier counter for me to pick him up.

Sorry if this is OT. I'm bored tonight.

(PS: It must have been at least 60 degrees here today as I had four fans going with all windows open.)


----------

